# Daily Move Discussion



## CJBlazer (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, I noticed how popular the Daily Pokemon Discussion has gotten. Plus, there was an idea bouncing around in my head for quite some time.

This is the Daily Move Discussion, where each day a new Pokemon attack will be discussed, judged, and rated (mainly discussed). The discussions can range from anime appearance to power in the game. You may even make your own move and have it discussed.

So, if ya want to have it, then today's Move shall be 


Flamethrower

The traditional fire attack. This move is kinda awesome if not overused. Still, a searing blast of fire is awesome to watch.


----------



## Spatz (Mar 19, 2012)

KILL IT WITH FIRE!!

Likely the most reliable fire move ever, with the following stats:
95 Dmg
100% Acc
15 PP (24 if maxed)
10% Chance of burn

It's availability on Pokemon is also quite ridiculous, with oddballs such as the Slow family and Manectric. And those are just ones that benefit from having it available. There's also the likes of Primeape, Skuntank, and others that truly shouldn't have it, but do...

Also one of my top favoured moves...


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 19, 2012)

Lirris said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE!!
> 
> Likely the most reliable fire move ever, with the following stats:
> 95 Dmg
> ...


Don't forget octillary! XD

I love this move. Basic, but gets the job done. I love accurate moves, so this one gets 5 stars.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 19, 2012)

It's pretty amazing. And yeah, way too many water-types can learn it. Not quite as bad as Gyarados learning Thunder, though...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 19, 2012)

It's a great move, mainly because it's one of those reliable killers. A lot of pokemon can learn it, as well. Ones you wouldn't expect, too, like Azelf, for example.


----------



## Spoon (Mar 19, 2012)

Flamethrower's definitely been a favorite of mine. I used to mainly use the fire starters, so I got a lot of use. The attack animation in FireRed, however, bugged me because it came out of my Charizard's wing. But yeah, it's a nice, reliable move. Also when I was younger, I didn't realize that a flamethrower was an actual thing, so the move name made little sense to me.

 (Also on the Daily Whatever Discussion threads, I think a 'Daily General Pokémon Discussions' thread would work pretty well instead of making a bunch of similar themed threads. Like Pokémon and moves are fine, but if it would get to 'Daily Pokéball Discussions' or 'Daily Type Discussions' it'd be a bit much. So would there be any interest in having a general thread for Pokémon discussions?)


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 19, 2012)

Flamethrower is a reliable choice, especially in-game, because missing sucks and Fire Blast's accuracy seems more like 50% to me. But then the loss in firepower (no pun intended) is so noticeable at times ):


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 20, 2012)

Flamethrower is totes cool, yo.

my charizard + perfect iv in sp. atk + flamethrower = _death_


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 20, 2012)

On the actual idea of the move itself: hell yeah, flamethrower! You're shooting goddamned fire out of your mouth. It's simple and it's badass.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 20, 2012)

Flamethrower is among moves what Charizard is among Pokémon. The symbol of fire.

The PP is sort of... Some awesome moves just have low PP.

Otherwise, it's... awesome in the same way as the Fire type in general. Powerful, and can cause battlefield destruction.


----------



## Spatz (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh look no new post...

Leech Seed

THis is the attack of the day!


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 20, 2012)

It's useful, but I prefer Absorb.


----------



## Dar (Mar 20, 2012)

I freaking love this move. It can quite annoy an opponent, and even though it doesn't take much HP, it doesn't waste a turn.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 20, 2012)

Crazy Linoone said:


> On the actual idea of the move itself: hell yeah, flamethrower! You're shooting goddamned fire out of your mouth. It's simple and it's badass.


see pt/hgss skuntank


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 21, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> see pt/hgss skuntank


That's even better.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 21, 2012)

Subseed is the most goddamn annoying strategy to face if you don't have a grass-type Pokemon to absorb Leech Seed. Unfortunately, I never find space on my own teams to use Subseed.

Also Leech Seed hates me and likes to miss despite it having 95% accuracy.

In short Leech Seed can be a great move; it just never works out for me. ):


----------



## Draaklug (Mar 21, 2012)

Leech seed is awesome. The only reason behind my Serperior's success. (Yes, it has many other options, but I like Leech Seed. Only due to the fact of hp recovery 8D)


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 21, 2012)

And the amount of HP it sucks from the enemy is percent-based, so it heals a lot when you use it on someone like a Wailmer.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2012)

WHOOPS NEW DAY


How about.... *Echoed Voice*

As long as you can keep alive, you can do some massive damage to the enemy. Also helps to be very fast.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 21, 2012)

Leech seed is badass. My whimsicott has it.

Never used echoed voice...is it like round?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 21, 2012)

Echoed Voice is interesting, but I think it has the same problem as Rollout, Ice Ball, Fury Cutter, what have you. Takes too long to set up and you're probably dead by then. In ASB, though, you could perhaps find opportunities to use it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 22, 2012)

blazheirio889 said:


> In ASB, though, you could perhaps find opportunities to use it.


Trolololoooooolllllll~


----------



## CJBlazer (Mar 23, 2012)

Todays Move shall be


ROAR OF TIME!!! wahahahaha


I love this move for Dialga. It is so awesome. Dialga litterally roars and a time-warphole opens up, sucking everything into it. I use it to frighten the young trainers in Pokemon Diamond. Despite their in-game-set responses to battles, I know that they are thinking "WTF did I just batle Blazer? He just used the legendary Diety of Time!!!"


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ohh, those legendary moves... Heaps of power and only 5 PP... And it needs to recharge.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 23, 2012)

I prefer Spacial Rend.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 23, 2012)

I prefer Judgement


----------



## Dar (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh lookie I get to choose in both threads!
Um... *Megahorn!*






A great powerhouse attack, but it's hard to use, considering it only has 5 PP. Not really much else to say on my part.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 24, 2012)

I love Megahorn.


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 24, 2012)

More like Megamiss, as Blazhy can attest.


----------



## Spoon (Mar 25, 2012)

Definitely a favorite move of mine! I have a Samurott and Scolipede who both use it. Haven't had much issues in-game with it missing, too.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 25, 2012)

anything with less than 100% accuracy will miss at the most critical moment. repeatedly.

try shell smash.


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 25, 2012)

Megahorn's a good move, but considering it only has 5PP, I prefer something else like X-Scissor, with more PP.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Mar 27, 2012)

Megahorn is powerful but IMO average. 85% accuracy and no side effect. 120 BP for coverage is good, but only Heracross will fully exploit it.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Megahorn is a poweful move, sure, and can save Heracross from a psy-death, but the low PP and Acc. is a bit iffy. I prefer something that's a little more PP and Acc. for someone other than Heracross (who can pull it off with aplomb).


----------



## CJBlazer (Mar 28, 2012)

Today's Move shall be...


Aura Sphere

I love aura sphere. Mainly for its appeal. A huge ball of energy getting thrown at a Pokemon seems rather cool-looking to me.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aura Sphere indeed looks better than other Fighting moves. And it's ultra-accurate and has twenty PP, meaning that it's pretty much a counterpart to Magical Leaf.

Seems like Jedi powers are Fighting-type.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 29, 2012)

An amazing, powerful, never-missing move. It's perfect.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 29, 2012)

Aura Sphere = win. One of my favorite moves, seeing as it's the signature of one of my favorite Pokémon, Lucario!


----------



## Kronos (Mar 29, 2012)

Aura Sphere is awesome. I love it, but anyways, new day, new move. Leaf Blade.

Leaf Blade is awesome and cool-looking in the anime and in Ruby. If I'm not mistaken, only two Pokemon learn it via level-up, Snivy and Treeko.


----------



## CJBlazer (Mar 29, 2012)

I do believe thats true, Kronos. Though Snivy I am not too sure about.

Still Leaf Blade is one cool move.


----------



## Spatz (Mar 29, 2012)

Victreebel
Bellossom
Grovyle
Sceptile
Leafeon
Gallade
Snivy
Servine
Serperior
Leavanny
Virizion

All those who can learn it via level-up, not mentioning breedability...

Good move though, it's a Grass Slash with a BP of 90, and an accuracy of 100. Makes it a worthy physical move for those grass types. And yes, typically excelent animation used for both appearances, though I prefer then gn 3 version the best.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yay for blades! High critical hit ratio and stuff... And I still like the Grass type.


----------



## M&F (Mar 29, 2012)

Kronos said:


> Aura Sphere is awesome. I love it, but anyways, new day, new move. Leaf Blade.
> 
> Leaf Blade is awesome and cool-looking in the anime and in Ruby. If I'm not mistaken, only two Pokemon learn it via level-up, Snivy and Treeko.


Originally only Grovyle and Sceptile learned it; however, as Lirris posted, the move later branched out some.

But yes, it's an amazing move. Great concept, and the Gen III animation is really amazing, although the Gen IV one is kind of lame. Haven't seen the one from Gen V yet.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 29, 2012)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Originally only Grovyle and Sceptile learned it; however, as Lirris posted, the move later branched out some.
> 
> But yes, it's an amazing move. Great concept, and the Gen III animation is really amazing, although the Gen IV one is kind of lame. Haven't seen the one from Gen V yet.


it's quite similar to the gen 4 one, except ... well, it's not very different.


----------



## Kronos (Mar 29, 2012)

Lirris said:


> *Victreebel*
> *Bellossom*
> Grovyle
> Sceptile
> ...


What level does Vicreebell and Bellossom learn it?


----------



## Spatz (Mar 29, 2012)

Kronos said:


> What level does Vicreebell and Bellossom learn it?


Victreebel = 47
Bellossom = -- (essentially via tutor, but its refered to as a level up move as it couldn't learn it via level up from prior evolutions)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 30, 2012)

Leaf Blade is pretty cool. I wish I could cut people with leaves. I tried once. Ended up with a black eye.

(No, I didn't really. But Leaf Blade is cool)


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 30, 2012)

Leaf Blade is nice. It's one of my favorite Grass-Type moves, and it's a nice idea, having a leaf to use to chop away at things. xD


----------



## Kronos (Mar 30, 2012)

New Move, please

Shell Blade. The alternate form of Leaf Blade, but equally awesome. I think Floatzel can use it as well as Oshawott.


----------



## CJBlazer (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey, Shell Blade today??? Yes, I like that move. Its the water form of Leaf Blade, but instead of a leaf, you are cutting someone with a blade of water. Its awesome. I think Floatzel can use it.


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 30, 2012)

I thought it was Razor Shell...? But who cares, Shell Blade sounds better anyway. I love that move, I dunno why, I just do.


----------



## Kronos (Mar 30, 2012)

I think it goes by two names (I think...) I know in the Anime its called Razor Shell, but in some games I play, its Shell Blade. Maybe Shell Blade is the stronger form of Razor Shell.


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it? Hm...this requires investigation! @_@


----------



## Kronos (Mar 30, 2012)

Aha, researched it. Shell Blade is the Japanese name for Razor Shell.

PROOF: http://www.psypokes.com/dex/techdex/534


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, it is. Case closed. xD


----------



## Kronos (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess so. *_*

I still love the move. It is way too awesome. (especially when Dewott performs it)


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, it looks really cool with Dewott, though Samurott might be able to do it like a pro.


----------



## Kronos (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah. I was always told that Samurott stands on two feet at times, but I doubt it. He probably just swings that big chunk of whatever that is on his head.


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 30, 2012)

Really? I always thought it could stand on two feet. :/ Anyway, back to Razor Shell before we get too far off topic. Honestly, though, not much to say besides that I love it.


----------



## Kronos (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, Razor Shell is awesome. This has been a great discussion. No doubt this type of discussion is what the creator of this thread was looking for.


----------



## Spatz (Mar 30, 2012)

Razor Shell, the water Razor Leaf, and relatively useless due to the Otter fmily's better Sp Atk...


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess...Well, I agree that this was a great dicussion.


----------



## M&F (Mar 30, 2012)

Lirris said:


> Razor Shell, the water Razor Leaf, and relatively useless due to the Otter fmily's better Sp Atk...


Shell Smash Cloyster welcomes the move heartily, though!

Also, comparisons have been made with Leaf Blade and Razor Leaf, but the move doesn't have terribly much to do with either. They're all moves that involve improvised cutting, but Stone Edge and several others likely fit the bill. Razor Shell is also has a different effect and power rating. The concept is still awesome, of course.

And furthermore on corrections: Buizel line doesn't learn it, and nonwhere in game flavor is it shown to be a blade of water or the like (I'm not keeping up with the anime or that stuff though so that might be where it comes from).


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Razor shell is pretty awesome, though physical move + higher SpA = GACK. The idea behind it is pretty cool, though, and seeing as Oshawott is my second choice as a Unova starter (sadly, I only have Emboar and Serperior currently in my Black... DO WANT SAMUROTT) I have to approve of it.


----------



## Nidote (Apr 1, 2012)

Actually, as a phsyical move that can lower the enemy's defence, I thought Razor Shell as more of a water-type Crush Claw...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 2, 2012)

Nidote said:


> Actually, as a phsyical move that can lower the enemy's defence, I thought Razor Shell as more of a water-type Crush Claw...


it is.

or one could say it's a water-type rock smash with horrible accuracy and better power. but that sounds more unimpressive.


----------



## Spatz (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, as no one has posted a new move in the last two days:







Growl







Leer







And Tail Whip

Three very familiar early stat effecting moves: Discuss


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 2, 2012)

tail whip is mechanically identical to leer.


----------



## Spatz (Apr 2, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> tail whip is mechanically identical to leer.


Still one of the three, and thus it stays in this discussion.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 3, 2012)

Why does Leer work on Deino?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah! Shall I explain how Tail Whip works?
You know those Spitz dogs? We have a few of those back home and they are commonly used in birdhunting. They have these curly tails and once they've located the bird in question they'll of course bark to get the owners attention, and well-trained dogs can also waggle their tails rythmically in a slightly wierd way, and should the bird look at the tail it will be put under a very shallow hypnosis, thus making it less prone to escape.

The info for the above comes from my father, so it is questionable, but he is a man of nature, damn it!


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Apr 3, 2012)

You know, I hate Tail Whip. I once thought that Tail Whip did damage. I was so wrong (I was a newbie then)

Leer is awesome though.


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 4, 2012)

Today's Move shall be...ummm...the "Drain Series' (Leech Life+Absorb+Mega Drain+Giga Drain)

I think this series is pretty cool and always helped me out in Sapphire when I use Treeko as my Starter. Always helps me recover some energy when needed while also giving the Pokemon damage.


----------



## Spatz (Apr 4, 2012)

Missing two, Horn Leech and Drain Punch.

Anyways, this plus Leech Seed equals Venasaur stalling through the LG/FR elite four/champion at level 50. Fun moves, if not a little obnoxious...


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 8, 2012)

GIGA DRAIN

Y U HAVE FIVE PP

I'd probably like Giga Drain if you could use it more than five times.

I have a problem with Leech Life too, mainly because it is so weak. It makes grinding Zubat early on SO ANNOYING.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 8, 2012)

Absorb/Mega Drain/Giga Drain... Weak moves that never really helped much. Mega Drain had its use in RBY when it was the only reliable way for Exeggutor to take down Rhydon, and Giga Drain was the Grass move of choice in GSC, but they've been outclassed in other generations.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 9, 2012)

Giga Drain is more than viable in this generation. 75 BP and 10 PP with recovery is nothing to laugh at on Calm Mind / Quiver Dance bulky sweepers.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 9, 2012)

giga drain was still pretty much the best grass move most things got as late as gen 3. doesn't mean it wasn't horrible, but.


----------

